# Which Hair Color Do You Like Best on Brooke Shields?



## Aprill (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 15, 2007)

The one in the middle. Blonde washes her out, the dark brown makes her look 'hard' for lack of a better word.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 15, 2007)

The middle. I agree, the dark brown is too harsh and I dont like the blond at all


----------



## Annia (Nov 15, 2007)

I think the middle one is nice, it gives her a soft look but my favorite is the darker color.


----------



## Bexy (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it looks best in the middle.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Nov 15, 2007)

_The one in the middle._


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Nov 15, 2007)

The middle picture does her the most justice, the color makes her face look soft.


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 15, 2007)

middle


----------



## Sleeptime (Nov 16, 2007)

Same here, middle.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 16, 2007)

It's unanimous. The middle one is a beautiful color for her.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 16, 2007)

Middle. The blonde color looks weird, the darkest one makes her look like a boy.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Nov 16, 2007)

the middle- chocolate color


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 16, 2007)

The most flattering hair color on her is the middle picture.


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 16, 2007)

The one in the middle suits her the best. I suspect that is her natural color?


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 16, 2007)

One in the middle is the best


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

either middle or darker. Definately not blonde. Her smile looks really weird and unnatural in all of these pics..

and I know it's brooke shields, but seriously, wax your eyebrows a little? please?


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 18, 2007)

i agree with all of u ,she looks better in the middle one


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree, middle is best color


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 18, 2007)

middle one! she looks healthiest


----------



## Maysie (Nov 18, 2007)

the middle one with the medium brown with cramel hilights looks so amazing with her skin.


----------



## emih19 (Nov 21, 2007)

the middle


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

the middle one


----------



## tuna_fish (Dec 6, 2007)

The middle warms up her skin more.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I think the middle one looks best on her, but I do love the last one as well.


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 24, 2007)

i also agree with the middle one.


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 25, 2007)

the colour in the middle picture for sure


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 25, 2007)

Middle!


----------

